# προντίζονταν



## Ancolie

…"προντίζονταν τα πρόβατα σε κάθε βροντή, σαν να είχαν μπη στο χειμάδι δέκα λύκοι"


----------



## tropicalia

Εδώ λέει http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1xwpv/1966/resources/331.htm:

προντίζομαι: σκορπίζομαι, τινάζομαι.

Τα πόβατα τρόμαζαν με τους θορύβους της καταιγίδας...
και σκορπίζονταν;


----------



## Ancolie

tropicalia said:


> Εδώ λέει http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1xwpv/1966/resources/331.htm:
> 
> προντίζομαι: σκορπίζομαι, τινάζομαι.
> 
> Τα πόβατα τρόμαζαν με τους θορύβους της καταιγίδας...
> και σκορπίζονταν;[/QUOTE
> 
> Ευχαριστώ, I saw this site , but I'd prefer a dictionary site, because I couldn't find this verb προντίζομαι


----------



## Ancolie

Ancolie said:


> tropicalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Εδώ λέει http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1xwpv/1966/resources/331.htm:
> 
> προντίζομαι: σκορπίζομαι, τινάζομαι.
> 
> Τα πόβατα τρόμαζαν με τους θορύβους της καταιγίδας...
> και σκορπίζονταν;[/QUOTE
> 
> Ευχαριστώ, I saw this site , but I'd prefer a dictionary site, because I couldn't find this verb προντίζομαι
Click to expand...


----------



## Ancolie

Μήπως "προντίζομαι " είναι από το "Βροντάω, βροντίζω" ?


----------



## Perseas

tropicalia said:


> Εδώ λέει http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1xwpv/1966/resources/331.htm:
> 
> προντίζομαι: σκορπίζομαι, τινάζομαι.



Ο παραπάνω σύνδεσμος σ' εμένα δεν ανοίγει. Βρήκα όμως αυτόν:
http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1xwpv/1966/resources/content/331.swf


Ψάχνοντας στο google βρήκα και άλλες δυο τρεις περιπτώσεις με το ρήμα «προντίζομαι». Οι σημασίες «σκορπίζομαι», «τινάζομαι», «διαλύομαι» (με την έννοια του «διασκορπίζομαι») ταιριάζουν. Δε νομίζω να έχει ετυμολογική συγγένεια με το «βροντάω». Αν βρω κάτι θα επανέλθω.


----------



## tropicalia

Συγγνώμη, είναι επειδή έβαλα τα 





> :


 αμέσως μετά.

http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1xwpv/1966/resources/331.htm

Χρήστος Χρηστοβασίλης, _Η ανίκητη ελπίδα._

"Και τα παιδιά, ακούοντας ότι ο Γιάννης της Μήτραινας θα τους έφερνε καλούδια, προντίζονταν και την άφηναν ήσυχη."

Χρήστος Χρηστοβασίλης, _Τ' όνειρο του ξενιτεμένου_.

"Το χιόνι προντίζονταν από καταγής, στο μανιωμένο φύσημα του, σαν αλεύρι κάτασπρο, πότε από τα κάτω προς τ' άνω, πότε ίσια πέρα, πότε ίσια δώθε και πότε με περικύκλωνε ολόγυρα, σαν ανεμοστρόβιλας."

Τα δυο κείμενα, όπως και αυτό που προτίνει η Ancolie, ανήκουν στον ίδιο συγγραφέα.


----------



## Ancolie

tropicalia said:


> Συγγνώμη, είναι επειδή έβαλα τα  αμέσως μετά.
> 
> http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1xwpv/1966/resources/331.htm
> 
> Χρήστος Χρηστοβασίλης, _Η ανίκητη ελπίδα._
> 
> "Και τα παιδιά, ακούοντας ότι ο Γιάννης της Μήτραινας θα τους έφερνε καλούδια, προντίζονταν και την άφηναν ήσυχη."
> 
> Χρήστος Χρηστοβασίλης, _Τ' όνειρο του ξενιτεμένου_.
> 
> "Το χιόνι προντίζονταν από καταγής, στο μανιωμένο φύσημα του, σαν αλεύρι κάτασπρο, πότε από τα κάτω προς τ' άνω, πότε ίσια πέρα, πότε ίσια δώθε και πότε με περικύκλωνε ολόγυρα, σαν ανεμοστρόβιλας."
> 
> Τα δυο κείμενα, όπως και αυτό που προτίνει η Ancolie, ανήκουν στον ίδιο συγγραφέα.


----------



## Ancolie

Ακριβώς ! Το κείμενό μου είναι του Χρήστου Χρηστοβασίλη · νομίζω πως θα σταματήσω σε λίγο να τον διαβάσω γιατί το λεξιλόγιό του είναι πάρα πολύ ιδιαίτερο…


----------

